# Lake Erie April 19th OFFICIAL SIGN UP



## jstfish48162

i am up for putting it off for a week.....not sure how many or who had to do a backflip for time off, but it will not be a good time if the weather report holds true.

the 19th works for me as well.....plus i am off the 18th (Friday) and the 21st(Monday) of that same weekend, so i am game for ALOT of fishing!!!! plus, living only 3 minutes from Bolles Harbor, i can pretty much go fish Erie whenever it is needed:evil:

i would like to be able to communicate with all that have signed up and let them know the circumstances and put out a "feeler" PM to them and see what kind of response we get.

i will start with my crew.....


----------



## captain jay

Definitely not looking good for Saturday. I'm Ok with postponing it till the 19, but I will have other people with me fishing that day. I will still have my phone and radio on, and help anyone out that wants it. I wont be able to stick around very late after for a meet and greet though, because I have concert at the Joe that evening.

Unless there's a small craft advisory, I will still try to fish on the 12th. Not sure who will be with me, but I will still plan on getting some time in.

Captain Jay


----------



## rippper

I have not talked to my crew, but putting it off a week is O.K. with me. Will send out p.m.'s if it is indeed postponed.


----------



## FERG 06

Lets not jump the gun just yet. I've never seen a weather prediction hold up 5 days out. Ya we should have an alternate date but I don't think we should call it till Thurs at the earliest. Not sure if I can make it the next week as we're starting to get swamped at work but I could try.


----------



## gmart0826

Although I am really looking forward to catching some fish and meeting everyone this coming Saturday, my 17 foot Mirrocraft *and *my 10 year old son are not going to be very happy about high winds and 40 degree temps on Lake Erie. I would be available on the 19th if it is delayed for another week. I do agree that making a decision right now based on a weather prediction for the next five days may be a bit premature. However, regardless of whether it is held on the 12th or 19th, I will be there.


----------



## captain jay

OOhhhhhh....Saturday now shows 47 and a 40% chance of rain. The snow has been pushed to Sunday and Monday, and the winds have diminished to 13mph!! It's getting better

Captain Jay


----------



## rippper

I was ice fishin' 3 weeks ago, 47 degrees is a heat wave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FERG 06

It is questionable but could change any minute. Was supposed to rain Mon. so I didn't wash the truck. Didn't rain but was supposed to rain Tues, didn't wash the truck Mon. Now it's not gonna rain till Tues nite. Man I got bird crap all over the windshield. See what I mean about the predictions?

If we do go and it's questionable for some guys, I've got one confirmed and could fit one more adult and a youngster. Might be a little crowded but we'll have fun. Boat it a deep Rinker w/cabin the youngster can hole up in if need be .


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

I don't mind the weather forcast so much, that sounds like some excellent duck hunting weather:lol:. But I wouldn't mind if it were rescheduled for the 19th because I take delivery of my new boat on the 18th. I installed the electronics last weekend, but had to take it back to colony marine so they could prep it for delivery. I have a seat in Lliprippers boat for the 12th, so I will be there regardless. Here are a couple of pics of the new ride. I installed the Lowrance lcx113 hd and vhf radio.


----------



## captain jay

Nice ride!! I think I will just ride with you!!

Captain Jay


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

Capt Jay, Just let me know when. BTW any word on the blade baits?
Lou


----------



## captain jay

The old man has promised me COUNTLESS times that they will be mailed "tomorrow", and yet I'm still waiting. I told him I have to have them by the 11th, or I will cancel my order. Whats going to happen is that they will get here to late for guys to buy them from me, and then I am stuck with 500 lures in stock that I cant sell for a whole year.

He said they would be here..........so I'm just waiting.

I will send out messages to all who have inquired as soon as they show up. And if they are here in time, I will have them at the meet and greet.

Jay


----------



## jakeo

#1.......Ill gladly buy a few from you Captain Jay.

#2.......Im looking forward to the M&G no matter on the date if I can find a old pressurised OMC fuel tank for the motor I purchased. When I recieved the motor from the guy in Traverse City, the shift lever was bent and the throttle handle was broken. I contacted the "seller" and he promissed me a tank if I would be happy with this and I agreed. Well 3 weeks now I have a 15 hp 1956 Evinrude sitting in my garage that I cant even try. Im thru with E-BAY for major purchases. I found a new throttle handle and found a gas tank that was junk.
If anyone has a old tank.....Ill GLADLY buy It from you.

Ok........I feel better for now and thank you for listening


----------



## captain jay

Well....lets see here. I just ran the whole list of what boats plan on being here, and who wants to go with out a ride. Only one person signed up that didnt have a ride, and I already PM'd him and offered a spot in my boat. If you were to ask nicely, I might have room for one more.

Captain Jay


----------



## On Target

Weather permitting, I'll be there. I'm trying to be positive on the weather, but its hard when you've been blown off the water as much as I have, and that was with good forecasts. My plans are to be down Friday morning and stay until Sunday. Will make the final call on Thursday. Boat name is also On Target.


----------



## RyGuy525

well if we do still get to go what time is everyone planing on launching? I was thinking between 7-8?


----------



## captain jay

I will make sure I am there before 7am. Probably between 6 and 630 so I can be there when people start showing up and introduce myself. 

What were you bringing us for breakfast Ryan?

Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525

Hey i'm a broke college kid! I'll bring you my limit though in about an hour:evilsmile


----------



## captain jay

Saturday now shows 48 and winds 12mph.....getting better!!

Captain Jay


----------



## SeaRay

Postpone till the next weekend the 19th is not a problem for me.

If the weather report doesn't improve I don't think I will be going. 18 ft. Sea Ray bow rider isn't much fun in 40 deg temps and 10 - 15 mph winds. Sounds like a cold wet ride to me. Over 50 deg and under 10 mph now thats a good forecast.


----------



## RyGuy525

I'm planning on launching between 7-8. It all depends when i can get my butt out of bed. I will be on channel 68.


----------



## Wook

I'm in. There will be 4 total in my boat.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

I think I got 4 in my boat, so is 7:00 a.m. about the time everyone is showing up ?


----------



## RyGuy525

does anyone have a seat for BBBypsi?


----------



## dbowhntr

I will be there with my wife. I will have an open seat for ypsi if needed. Pm me if interested. 20 foot lund so it should not be a problem. Went out there the last 2 days and got some fish. Did better on monday then yesterday. Just a matter of time before they turn on.


----------



## Wook

Does anyone know if it is going to be an issue coming south on 75 due to the construction? Coming from Ferndale.


----------



## NauDeeGal

I75 will be a problem for those coming from north of Detroit. The freeway is completely closed from Rosa Parks to CLark St. You will have to go thru mexican village or or cutting over to Fort St and reenter I75 south of Clark St or bypass that area altogether by taking I94 to 275 back to I 75 south. This route is kind of out of the way but a smoother ride. I hope this info helps.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

it will be a problem... I-75 is shut down between I-96 and rosa parks I believe.

anyways, I would take southfield road to southfield freeway to southfield road (same road just goes from road to highway back to road) to I-75S to avoid the mess.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

oh, by the way... I may be out there. It is depending on what schedule my buddy has but we are trying to make it. Also, if the wind kicks up too much, we will probably end up going to the river.


----------



## RyGuy525

bring your rain coats its going to be wet and bumpy!


----------



## dbowhntr

Does BBBYPSI still need a ride? Pm me if so. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## FERG 06

Looks like I'll make it. About 7:00am at LaSalle's?


----------



## RyGuy525

my plan is to launch right around 7


----------



## jstfish48162

dbowhntr said:


> Does BBBYPSI still need a ride? Pm me if so.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


send him a PM. he may not be checking this thread every day....


----------



## Falco

On a good note, it looks like the weather forecast has changed and Saturday morning looks like it will be better than they were predicting earlier in the week.

On a bad note, I have a household emergency and need to stay home with my kids on Saturday, so I won't make it to the M&G.

Sorry I won't be able to hook up with you guys this time, hopefully you knock 'em dead out there. Good luck!


----------



## RyGuy525

sorry to hear that falco. I hope everything works out and you enjoy your day with your kids.


----------



## RyGuy525

The rain isen't supposed to come until the afternoon now so that is a good thing but the bad thing is it is going to be windier than expectd and out of the ESE so it will be bumpy out there. I plan to launch around 7am from Laselle yacht club. For those of you that dont know where it is take 75 south to exit 9. When you get off at exit 9 turn right (towards the lake). Laselle yacht club is the first building on the left. If you make it to toledo beach marina you have gone to far. I believe it will be a 5 dollar launching fee but with this fee you get a lunch ticket is what i was told. Depending on the day however i may end up going to trappers bar just down the road where they will cook your catch for you. There is a fish cleaning station at laselle with electric hook up also so bring your knives... Almost forgot Mathews bait and tackle is still offering there discount to members of the meet and greet so if you stop in there tomorrow morning to pick up blades or jigs or minnows tell them you are a member of the meet and greet and they will give you either a 10 or 15 percent discount ( i dont remember which it is). I'll be on ch.68 on the radio if you need me call ryguy and you should get a response. I will be in a 20' maroon and cream sylvan with a 115 merc on the back. Captain jay will also be out there so if you see one of us you will probably see both of us. Probably not a bad idea to get your ohio license either. Have a safe trip down and i look forawrd to seeing everyone on the lake tomorrow! 

Oh yea DONT FORGET YOUR DRIFT SOCK(S)!!!


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn

Does Lasalle have blade baits?, or do I have to go to matthews. My wife and daughter might go, wich means I will have a hard time getting there at 7:00 a.m. (trying to get them two going at 5:30 a.m. is close to impossible :lol. If they do go, I will catch up with you guys on the water. Will be on ch.68, just ask for "No sleep" light blue center console with T top. 

Lou


----------



## rippper

Will not be able to make it Saturday, need to replace the thermostat (I think) temp went high then came back to normal don't want to take a chance on over heating the engine. Hope bolodunn and double trouble can get a ride, had a good time fishing with them last week and look forward to doing it again. Good luck to all the fish this Saturday and be safe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RyGuy525

i'm not sure as to what laselle is stocked with...


----------



## Wook

Where is Mathews bait and tackle located?


----------



## RyGuy525

Its the same exit as Bolles Harbor exit 11.


----------



## bolodunn

anyone have an open seat for sat? it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## captain jay

Just an FYI. My blades finall got here so I will have some at the Meet and Greet!!

See you all in the morning.

Captain Jay


----------



## DaKingfish

I'd love to join but I can't talk radiohead into taking me fishing.


----------



## suckerbass

Can't make it saturday but I will be out on sunday. Wish I could make it but I got too many thing to take care of before the first splash. Jay, I'll be calling you saturday for the 411. Anyone else going to be back out on sunday?


----------



## FERG 06

nosleeptillbrooklyn said:


> Geez, I've got to get up at 4:00 am myself to be able to shake the cobwebs outta my head by 5:30. Hope to launch by 7:00. Got three in my boat, Red & White Rinker with the black tape on the antenna (it was broken when I bought it, honest:lol.
> 
> I did PM Bolodun but it was kinda late, don't know if he'll get the message.
> 
> Damn hockey game going into overtime. I was hoping to get in bed soon. Gotta bad feeling bout this.
> 
> 
> (Never mind) WooHoo, FRANZEN, you the man!!!!!!


----------



## RyGuy525

bolodunn i beleive brdhntr sent you a message about you having a seat in my boat if you want it. I guess i will find out in the morning if your at the ramp or not?


----------



## bolodunn

just got home from baseball, coaching is big trouble. hitting the river sat. hope i can score a ride for sunday. thanx for the offer guys. much love!


----------



## bolodunn

river sucked! how'd you guys do? thanx again for the offer.


----------



## RyGuy525

bolodunn you should have come with us! My boat caught over 100 eyes. If you think i'm lying ask some of the guys that fished around me. 3 guys 100+ eyes IT DONT GET BETTER THAN THAT!!! I will have a full report once i bag my fish and take a shower. I also have a few pics.


----------



## SomeYahoo

Showers are overrated Ry. :lol:

I was on that boat, and can attest to the numbers. All on blades.

Thanks again Ry for the trip. That's a nice boat you have, and an even better fish catching system. I haven't had that much fun in a LONG while.


----------



## RyGuy525

The day started off really crappy. We tried in 10 fow just of turtle island for about a half hour with no bites at all. THen we ran to the Toledo Light and jigged for a while there. Nothing going. We decided to run back over towards turtle and stay just outside of the pack. Josh and i both hooked a few fish there but they shook the hooks on the way up. Then i got a call from captain Jay telling me about a hot bite and after a bit of confusion i ended up sitting right next to him and from 11- 4 it was a absolute slaughter. We had our limit plus 5 or 6 on the first drift and we proceded to catch anywhere from 8-25 fish per drift. Our worst drift was 8 fish but the majority of the drifts we caught 15-20. Helped Ferg 06 and SeaRay get on the fish and watched them pull a good number. I also got a bonus smallie . Biggest fish of the day was a 6 pounder caught by my cousin ed that was sent back to do its job of spawning. We then ran over to the dumping grounds to get our 3 fish to top of our michigan limits. It took three short drifts but we caught our 3. Tons of fish in the lower 20" range. We had a bunch of doubles and lots of fish after fish action. I owe Captain Jay a big thank you for putting us on the fish! Had a great time and met a lot of people. I'm not sure there are to many other places in the world that you can catch 100+ walleye in a day let alone having a 3 pound average! What a day what a day! I'm sure i'm missing some info but someone will fill in for me. For those M-s.com members that didn't get fish today I'm very sorry to hear it but i was vocal on the radio and tried to get everyone on the fish. Here are some pics of the day....


----------



## radiohead

No...you can't talk your wife into letting you go. In fact your fishing pole has been sitting dormant on my boat for 2 years now, since the last time she let you go fishing :lol:



DaKingfish said:


> I'd love to join but I can't talk radiohead into taking me fishing.


----------



## jakeo

AWESOME FISH..........Im so jealous!
Lake looked nice and calm so the weather cooperated......Im happy for you all.
Ill get out there as soon as i find a motor bigger then my 6hp. I sure miss my Sea-Rays but kids education is more important.
CONGRATS TO ALL!
BTW.....Recieved my MS Stickers today....They look great.


----------



## SeaRay

Big thanks to RYGUY. We tried to troll for the first couple hours with no luck. Then RYGUY put us on the fish gave us some blade baits, then showed us how to jig them thats when the fun began. We had a great day and went home with 5 fish and lost 6 or 8. It was real nice to meet up with some people from the site.


----------



## bolodunn

RyGuy525 said:


> bolodunn you should have come with us! My boat caught over 100 eyes. If you think i'm lying ask some of the guys that fished around me. 3 guys 100+ eyes IT DONT GET BETTER THAN THAT!!! I will have a full report once i bag my fish and take a shower. I also have a few pics.


great job guys! i surely wish i would have gone. i got an offer from a buddy before i got home to check my pm's. we went 6 for 9 on the river but that is a crappy day this time of year. thanx a million for the offer. stay on 'em!!


----------



## FERG 06

Man, I don't know how you guys could post last night. I was exhausted!
Course maybe cause I was jigging a 7' trolling rod:lol:. Our boat finally figured out the rods we were using weren't stiff enough (sounds like a personal problem :lol though the first fish came on my 5' light pole. We switched to some stiffer action rods and the fun began. All I had was that trolling rod but who cares, it put fish in the boat. We ended up with a 3 man Ohio ticket. Didn't stop for the extra Mich fish, wind was picking up a bit so we called it a day. 
Bad way to end the day, my boat has to go in to get something REFIXED!!!!:rant: Was supposed to be fixed last winter!
Anyway, haven't had that much fun fishing in a long time dispite the boat problems.


----------



## Wook

Big thanks to Ryguy and the LaSalle Yacht Club for putting the gathering together on Saturday. Picked up a couple of fish after the wind died down, then Ryguy put us on the school big time......and a big thanks for that as my buddy on board had never caught a walleye before and finished the day with 3. All three of us ended with three walleyes and I got a 14" perch as a kicker. Chrome blades were the ticket.....although the Bass Pro brand, the Lazer Blades, out performed the Cicadas about 2:1. All in all, solid day......and the pizza.....that was a nice finish. Definitely will be back to that launch facility in the future.


----------



## RyGuy525

glad i could help. That was a very nice perch. Was it spawned out like i thought?


----------



## Wook

Not sure. Looks pretty fat still. Wife wouldn't let me put a knife to it....said it's going in the fish room on the wall cuz it looks cute. Go figure. I may never get one that big again so it's probably not a bad idea.


----------



## RyGuy525

Wow not to many wives would insist on getting a fish mounted! You deffinitly got a keeper there!


----------

